# Alter Rechner startet mal und dann wieder nicht



## jemand anders (23. November 2015)

Hallo,

seit einiger Zeit spinnt ein älterer Rechner. Mal startet er und mal nicht. 

Ich hatte die CMOS-Batterie für das BIOS im Verdacht, also habe ich die ausgewechselt, aber mit der neuen Batterie kam das Ding dann gar nicht mehr ans Laufen. 

Wenn der Rechner nicht fehlerfrei hochfährt, geht er meist nur ganz kurz an und nach 1 oder 2 Sekunden direkt wieder aus, ohne dass die BIOS-Startmeldungen kommen.

Hat jemand einen Tipp, was es sein könnte?

Grüße


----------



## PC Heini (24. November 2015)

Grüss Dich

Überprüfe mal noch sämtliche Stromverbindungen zum Mainboard. Ev ist da was locker. Im dümmsten Falle kanns auch am Netzteil liegen. Wenn vorhanden, mal auswechseln und testen. Schau auch mal auf dem Mainboard, nähe dess Stromanschlusses, ob sich da ev aufgeplatzte Kondensatoren befinden. ( Das sind die blauen oder schwarzen Zylinderartigen Bauteile ).
Dies mal meine ersten Ideen.

Gruss PC Heini


----------

